
Beta Testing of the Book: “Development and Deployment of MMOG” - no-bugs
http://ithare.com/book-beta-testing-development-and-deployment-of-massively-multiplayer-games-from-social-games-to-mmofps-with-stock-exchanges-in-between/
======
jmnicolas
Interesting experience, I'm curious to see if basically giving the book for
free as a beta will help or hamper sales.

I'm not a big fan of the cover, not that it would stop me from buying the book
though.

